# SSD mit 1,6 TB und 1Gb/s Read



## postaldude (10. August 2011)

Der Hersteller SMART Modular Technologies kündigte eine SSD mit 1,6TB an.

Diese soll das Spitzenmodell sein, außerdem gibt es noch 200Gb , 400Gb und 800Gb Versionen.

 Die SSD soll an 2 (!) 6 Gb/s-Serial-Attached-SCSI-Ports angeschlossen werden.



Quelle Hardwareluxx News: Hardwareluxx - SMART präsentiert SSD mit 1,6 TB Kapazität und 1 GB/s Lesegeschwindigkeit - Update


----------



## EnergyCross (10. August 2011)

das teil kannst doch nur mit einem kredit kaufen 

dann warten wir mal bis september


----------



## HAWX (10. August 2011)

Interessante SSD!
Leider wird sie für den normalen Anwender zu teuer sein.

Danke für die News!


----------



## AeroX (10. August 2011)

Hört sich interessant an, aber sicherlich krank teuer


----------



## postaldude (10. August 2011)

Ich denke es wird für high-end Server gut sein.

Vielleicht möcht sich PCGH ja einen neuen Forumserver zulegen ?


----------



## blackout24 (10. August 2011)

Habe in diesem Video von eine 5TB SSD gehört. Kostenpunkt 88.000 USD
‪Client Build 5: Personal Super Computer 2011 (SR-2 X5690 Intel 510 GTX590 Nvidia Tesla)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## HAWX (10. August 2011)

postaldude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke es wird für high-end Server gut sein.
> 
> Vielleicht möcht sich PCGH ja einen neuen Forumserver zulegen ?



Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl was?


----------



## Psycho1996 (10. August 2011)

Mal schauen wann SSDs schneller sind als RAM


----------



## postaldude (10. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl was?



NEIN ? nein  Wie kommst du den darauf ? 
Ich möcht hier ja keine schlechten Worte über das Forum verlieren.


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. August 2011)

Diese News gibts auch schon auf der Main: Smart Modular Technologies kündigt SSD mit bis zu 1,6 TByte an - ssd

Mir scheint du bist etwas langsam mit den User-News


----------



## postaldude (11. August 2011)

Hops Sorry,
ich hab zwar gekuckt aber nichts gefunden 

Kann geclosed werden


----------



## BikeRider (11. August 2011)

1.6 TB wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein und dann natürlich zu teuer.


----------



## RedBrain (11. August 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann SSDs schneller sind als RAM


 
meine 12 GiByte DDR3-1333 (10700) Dual Channel RAM erreicht bis zu 2,8 GByte/sek(ATTO), durchschnittlich 2,6 GByte/sek (AS SSD), bei 4k stolze 380 MByte/sek (ATTO). Habe ein RAMDrive (4 GiByte; FAT32) zwischenlaufen wegen Minecraft. Der Spielstand lädt sich nur max. eine Sekunde. (!)


Je höher ist die Taktrate eines RAMs, desto höher ist die Bandbreite. 

Das ist nicht möglich, eine SSD gegen die RAMs in diesen bestimmte Spezifikation zu überholen.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

Naja, was Bandbreite angeht schon. Wie ich in der bereits vorhandenen User News angesprochen habe, gibt es ja bereits eine 5,12 TB SSD von FusionIO, die auf 4,4 GB/s ja Byte nicht bit kommt. Also von daher gibt es da durchaus schon besseres als deine RAM-Disk. Die Zugriffszeiten sind bei dir aber natürlich sehr sehr sehr viel besser.


----------



## AntiFanboy (12. August 2011)

die einen kaufen sich darum ein haus, die anderen ne SSD^^

das bankgespräch

a : ich hätte gern einen kredit in höhe von 300.000€!
b : und wofür?
a : für eine SSD, ne art festplatte, nur schneller.
b : was, 300.000€?
a : die sind nicht grad billig!


----------



## stev0 (12. August 2011)

^^ und wenn sie mal abraucht sind 300.000€ fürn ar***


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. August 2011)

So wie wir heute über Festplatten in Schrankgröße mit 1GB Speicherplatz für 10.000$ lachen, werden wir in 10 Jahren über SSDs dieses Kaliber lachen. 

"WAAAS, damals haben die sooo viel für mikrige 1,6Terabyte mit so einer lächerlichen Geschwindigkeit ausgegeben? Heute zahl ich 100€ für eine 20Petabyte ODD (OMFG-Disk-Drive) mit 80GB/s Schreib-/Leserate!"


----------



## Vargsang (12. August 2011)

der preiß klingt so wie damals 1970 für 1 mb gekostet hat....


----------



## Niza (12. August 2011)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> So wie wir heute über Festplatten in Schrankgröße mit 1GB Speicherplatz für 10.000$ lachen, werden wir in 10 Jahren über SSDs dieses Kaliber lachen.
> 
> "WAAAS, damals haben die sooo viel für mikrige 1,6Terabyte mit so einer lächerlichen Geschwindigkeit ausgegeben? Heute zahl ich 100€ für eine 20Petabyte ODD (OMFG-Disk-Drive) mit 80GB/s Schreib-/Leserate!"


 


Ich schätze so wird es sein wenn wir Petabyte (nur zur info 1PB sind 1024TB) erreichen 

Zur News:
Klingt interressant 
Ich schätze die wird nicht gerade billig sein


----------

